# 67 yr old man uses his Bus-Fu to kick punks ***



## Franc0 (Feb 16, 2010)

Enjoy :ultracool




 
WARNING! Adult language.


----------



## Flea (Feb 16, 2010)

Adult language maybe, but not very adult behavior.

That said, the street sign in the last frame is priceless.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Feb 16, 2010)

Flea said:


> Adult language maybe, but not very adult behavior.



Beat me to it. 

Actually, I wouldn't drive a bus for love nor money. Our transit operators here have been after the transit commission to install cameras on vehicles because of all the violence and abuse they put up with. Whatever got these two lunatics wound up, the rest of the bus doesn't have to listen to it.


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 16, 2010)

masterfinger said:


> Enjoy :ultracool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm still waitin' to see the kid put his foot up that ***. :lol: 

Maybe after he comes back from his ambulance ride...?

Seriously, yeah it'd be better to let this kinda foolishness go, but sometimes you're mad as hell, and can't take it anymore.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 16, 2010)

kidswarrior said:


> Seriously, yeah it'd be better to let this kinda foolishness go, but sometimes you're mad as hell, and can't take it anymore.



That will look good on a tombstone, if it turns out that the 'other guy' has a gun in his pocket and after you whup up on him, he blows your brains out.  _

"I was mad and hell and couldn't take it anymore, but now I'm dead. Maybe I should have walked away."_


----------



## seasoned (Feb 16, 2010)

kidswarrior said:


> I'm still waitin' to see the kid put his foot up that ***. :lol:
> 
> Maybe after he comes back from his ambulance ride...?
> 
> Seriously, yeah it'd be better to let this kinda foolishness go, but sometimes you're mad as hell, and can't take it anymore.


Kind of the way I felt about it also. I hate to use the term old man , but he did walk away. It seems the young guy just couldn't let it go.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 16, 2010)

seasoned said:


> Kind of the way I felt about it also. I hate to use the term old man , but he did walk away. It seems the young guy just couldn't let it go.



He walked away, but kept running his mouth and issuing threats.  Both of them were fools looking for trouble, IMHO.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 17, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> He walked away, but kept running his mouth and issuing threats. Both of them were fools looking for trouble, IMHO.


 Your right Bill, I was cutting the old guy some slack because of the age difference, but after a second look at the video it was a bad situation all around.


----------



## Haze (Feb 17, 2010)

Do you think that maybe our society is the way it is because everyone usually just walks away? People runoff with the mouth and those being insulted or threatened become the meek little lamb waiting for the slaughter so the bully's of the earth continue to do their thing. 

The conversation that started this may have been wrong but,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,when you lay a hand on another be ready to recieve what they have for you.

This old man may have fought for this country and like many others is just fed up with the men like the one on the bus that seem to run the mouth and intimidate those that "seem" like an easy target.

We all see things differently.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 17, 2010)

Haze said:


> Do you think that maybe our society is the way it is because everyone usually just walks away? People runoff with the mouth and those being insulted or threatened become the meek little lamb waiting for the slaughter so the bully's of the earth continue to do their thing.
> 
> The conversation that started this may have been wrong but,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,when you lay a hand on another be ready to recieve what they have for you.
> 
> ...



I think once the older guy got punched by the black guy, he had no choice but to defend himself.

I also think it didn't have to get to that point.  The older white guy was running his mouth, and making threats, even from the front of the bus.  If he had sat down and shut up, the black guy would not have come over and punched him.  They were both looking for a fight and they found one.  The losers here are the passengers who had to deal with it and who also might have been hurt in the scuffle.  I'll bet that if a police officer had witnessed the event, they'd both be in jail.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 17, 2010)

Theres not enough information to say anymore about this situation then what has already been said. 

They were both idiots.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Feb 17, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> The losers here are the passengers who had to deal with it and who also might have been hurt in the scuffle.  I'll bet that if a police officer had witnessed the event, they'd both be in jail.



Absolutely, I'm with you on this, Bill. These two characters placed other people in jeopardy with their actions. Very sad commentary that anyone one on the bus found this episode entertaining.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 17, 2010)

Gordon Nore said:


> Absolutely, I'm with you on this, Bill. These two characters placed other people in jeopardy with their actions. Very sad commentary that anyone one on the bus found this episode entertaining.



Years ago, I tried taking the bus to work every day instead of driving.  The drive was about 30 minutes, but I had to pay for gas and parking.  The bus was about 2 hours, and saved me a bit of money.  I tried it for about a month.  The first week, I got hit by a cane wielded by a drunken wino who was fighting with another bum.  The second week, another wino threw up on my (and other people's) shoes.  When my bus pass expired, so did my patience for riding the bus.


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 17, 2010)

Haze said:


> ... so the bully's of the earth continue to do their thing.


This is what I see, too. Yeah, far better to avoid, but if push comes to shove, well...I detest bullies.


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 17, 2010)

I was disappointed when I finally got a chance to see the video.  Many people have posted in on various sites, and they all gave the impression that this was a bully getting his comeuppance by his weaker victim.  It may be, but the video doesn't bear it out.  We don't know what was done or said between the two prior to the recording, and the "old man", who was clearly in decent shape, ran his mouth as much as the kid.  I'd maybe give him the benefit of the doubt, were it not for the t-shirt that said "I am a mother****er".  Maybe his motorcycle was in the shop that day.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes, more perspectives to consider.



Haze said:


> The conversation that started this may have been wrong but,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,when you *lay a hand on another be ready to receive what they have for you.*
> We all see things differently.


Now this is a very valid point indeed.



Bill Mattocks said:


> I think once the older guy got punched by the black guy, he had no choice but to defend himself.
> 
> I also think it didn't have to get to that point. The older white guy was running his mouth, and making threats, even from the front of the bus. If he had sat down and shut up, the black guy would not have come over and punched him. They were both looking for a fight and they found one. The losers here are the passengers who had to deal with it and who also might have been hurt in the scuffle. I'll bet that if a police officer had witnessed the event, they'd both be in jail.


The above is also true Bill, but if the old white guy was looking for a fight he would have put it to an end in the back of the bus, *he*, moved away first.



Ken Morgan said:


> Theres not enough information to say anymore about this situation then what has already been said.
> 
> They were both idiots.


Agreed



Bill Mattocks said:


> Years ago, I tried taking the bus to work every day instead of driving. The drive was about 30 minutes, but I had to pay for gas and parking. The bus was about 2 hours, and saved me a bit of money. I tried it for about a month. The first week, I got hit by a cane wielded by a drunken wino who was fighting with another bum. The second week, another wino threw up on my (and other people's) shoes. When my bus pass expired, so did my patience for riding the bus.


Yes accidents can happen, and the bus was an inconvenience for you, but it was the laying on of hands that made all the difference. 



kidswarrior said:


> This is what I see, too. Yeah, far better to avoid, but if push comes to shove, well...I detest bullies.


Yes, and down the road the old guy may get his, if in fact he is a bully. Or, maybe he is just an old guy sick of all the bull crap.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 17, 2010)

seasoned said:


> The above is also true Bill, but if the old white guy was looking for a fight he would have put it to an end in the back of the bus, *he*, moved away first.



Based on seeing this kind of crap over and over in my life, I think I have some level of understanding of it.  I don't know how the altercation started, since the person filming kind of picked it up after words had been thrown already.

However, both individuals were of a certain type.  The type that will bluster and not generally fight.  They talk trash, but almost always don't do anything about it.

With an audience, however, things change.  Neither man could back down without losing face.  The older white guy moved to the front of the bus, true, but he continued making statements loud enough to be heard about kicking the younger black guy's ***.  The passengers nearest the young black guy egged him on, and he knew he was going to look weak if he didn't take action at that point.  So he walked up front and took a swing.  I'm sure he didn't expect to get beaten, and I'm sure the older white guy didn't think the younger black guy would come up and throw a punch at him.  The entire event was calculated by both parties to let them run their mouths and not lose face by seeming to back down.

It's schoolyard 101.  Two kids face off, and neither of them really wants to duke it out, but now that they've gotten themselves into this situation by tossing words around and attracted attention, it has to get physical or someone will lose face.  Neither one of them mature enough to just let it go and to heck with losing face.  Push me, shove you.  Oh good Lord.

I know hindsight is 20/20, but if I put myself in the situation of the guy who walked up to the front of the bus, if it had been me, I'd have kept my mouth shut as the other guy threatened to kick my ***, even assuming it had gotten that far.  Having taken a seat up front, I'd have kept my mouth shut.  And there would have been no problem.  Yeah, I'd be a 'chicken' and a 'coward', but I really don't care what random strangers on a bus think of me.

I have a couple of younger sisters who used to beat each other up regularly.  It was like All-Star Wrestling in my parent's house.  Both had mouths on them, and neither one would ever back down.  It was always _"I don't have to take that crap from her"_ and whammo. Neither one knew how to back down, neither one was capable of walking away.  _"I'm not going to let her get the last word,"_ or _"I'm not going to back down to that *****"_ was all I ever heard.  From both of them.  And I see it with these two doofuses on the bus.  We're a nation of five-year-olds.

I told my sisters a long time ago, and it's still true:  If someone says something nasty or threatening to you and you respond, you just got owned.  They made you do something they wanted you to do.  How's it feel to be a _beyotch_, because they just made you theirs?

I can't control what other people do.  But I can control what I do.  Words don't harm me in any way.  If a person threatens me and I believe them, I may walk away, or I may begin defending myself at that moment, depending on whether or not I think I can walk away safely.  But I'm not going to issue threats as I walk away and hope my ego will feel better and random strangers on a bus won't think I'm a coward.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 17, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Based on seeing this kind of crap over and over in my life, I think I have some level of understanding of it. I don't know how the altercation started, since the person filming kind of picked it up after words had been thrown already.
> 
> However, both individuals were of a certain type. The type that will bluster and not generally fight. They talk trash, but almost always don't do anything about it.
> 
> ...


Well you went and did it again, didn't you, Bill. That is an awesome assessment of the situation. worded very well. I have no choice but to shut up, and get myself off to work. Have a great day.


----------



## repz (Feb 17, 2010)

Who cares if he was old, the guy towered over the black dude. He was a giant in height and size next to this guy.

And the black dude was stupid for putting hands on someone, but I hardly register that as a punch, seemed more like a push to his midsection. The black dude was just trying to scare the white guy, he still had his hands on the bus handle bar for petes sake, and he didnt punch the guy in the face. The big white guy just stood up and went for straight head shots while the black dude was still holding on to the bar. But I wont guess anyones intentions, this was just my observation, it seemed the black guy was trying to bluff the big guy and the big white guy wasnt.

I thought this whole video was retarded, if it wasnt for the hot girl listening to her ipod i would have thought i wasted minutes from my life. Theres another bad video out there, its a fight between two guys on a subway in nyc. I can find it if anyone is interested, it ended really bad.


----------



## Flea (Feb 17, 2010)

Is it just me or was anyone else disturbed by the racist comments on Youtube?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 17, 2010)

Flea said:


> Is it just me or was anyone else disturbed by the racist comments on Youtube?



They are extremely common, and exemplify (IMHO) the mental and emotional level of the average Youtube viewer of such videos.


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 17, 2010)

Flea said:


> Is it just me or was anyone else disturbed by the racist comments on Youtube?


 
Not surprised, really. The majority of YouTube commentary comes from 14 year olds hiding behind an anonymous user id. If it's true that a monkey banging on a typewriter for an infinite amount of time will ultimately produce the works of Shakespeare, then the YouTube community is three monkeys over a weekend with a fifth of gin and a broken Caps Lock button.


----------



## Flea (Feb 17, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> Not surprised, really. The majority of YouTube commentary comes from 14 year olds hiding behind an anonymous user id. If it's true that a monkey banging on a typewriter for an infinite amount of time will ultimately produce the works of Shakespeare, then the YouTube community is three monkeys over a weekend with a fifth of gin and a broken Caps Lock button.



:uhyeah:     :headbangin:     :lfao:


Just to clarify, I didn't say I was _surprised_.  Just disturbed.  Saddened is more to the point.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 17, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> Not surprised, really. The majority of YouTube commentary comes from 14 year olds hiding behind an anonymous user id. If it's true that a monkey banging on a typewriter for an infinite amount of time will ultimately produce the works of Shakespeare, then the YouTube community is three monkeys over a weekend with a fifth of gin and a broken Caps Lock button.



That rocks!


----------



## Gordon Nore (Feb 17, 2010)

Flea said:


> :uhyeah: :headbangin: :lfao:
> 
> Just to clarify, I didn't say I was _surprised_. Just disturbed. Saddened is more to the point.


 
Disturbed and saddened. It is one of the reasons that my students are not permitted to use YouTube, as well as a range of social networking, on school computers.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 17, 2010)

Gordon Nore said:


> Disturbed and saddened. It is one of the reasons that my students are not permitted to use YouTube, as well as a range of social networking, on school computers.



Your school has computers?  Eek!  When I was in school, they confiscated calculators - considered them 'cheating'.


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 17, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> However, both individuals were of a certain type.  The type that will bluster and not generally fight.  They talk trash, but almost always don't do anything about it.


Having worked with teens on the fringe the last twenty years, I see a lot of truth in this.



> I have a couple of younger sisters who used to beat each other up regularly.  It was like All-Star Wrestling in my parent's house.  Both had mouths on them, and neither one would ever back down.  It was always _"I don't have to take that crap from her"_ and whammo. Neither one knew how to back down, neither one was capable of walking away.  _"I'm not going to let her get the last word,"_ or _"I'm not going to back down to that *****"_ was all I ever heard.  From both of them.


The only thing I wonder here is, it seems your sisters may have been pretty evenly matched. That sorta takes the bully element out of the equation, it seems to me (not to insert myself into your family situation or be disrespectful, just going by a surface understanding). When I first saw this vid, my thought was the older guy had been in this kind of harassment situation before. If so, for me that qualified it as 'bullying' and so came under a different set of mores.



> I told my sisters a long time ago, and it's still true:  If someone says something nasty or threatening to you and you respond, you just got owned.  They made you do something they wanted you to do.  How's it feel to be a _beyotch_, because they just made you theirs?


 Where were you when I was growing up? Oh, wait, I'm an older guy too.


----------



## blindsage (Feb 17, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Your school has computers? Eek! When I was in school, they confiscated my abacus- considered them 'cheating'.


Whew! Fixed that for ya Bill.


----------



## blindsage (Feb 17, 2010)

Haze said:


> Do you think that maybe our society is the way it is because everyone usually just walks away? People runoff with the mouth and those being insulted or threatened become the meek little lamb waiting for the slaughter so the bully's of the earth continue to do their thing.


No, not in this situation.  And talking **** is bullying?  A giant of an old man is being bullied by the **** talking of a young guy much smaller than him?  You and I have different definitions of bullying.  You are also creating a false dichotomy.  It isn't be meek, waiting for the slaughter, or stand up talk **** back and create a bigger problem.  You can walk away and not be a lamb for slaughter.  Maybe your false dichotomy is why our society is the way it is.



> The conversation that started this may have been wrong but,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,when you lay a hand on another be ready to recieve what they have for you.


Sure, I agree, but it could have been avoided to begin with.



> This old man may have fought for this country and like many others is just fed up with the men like the one on the bus that seem to run the mouth and intimidate those that "seem" like an easy target.


So, call a cop and stop talking.  Escalating the situation just intimidates and endangers everyone around you.  



> We all see things differently.


Sure, we do, but some dumbass talking **** doesn't hurt my feelings or my ego.


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 17, 2010)

blindsage said:


> It isn't be meek, waiting for the slaughter, or stand up talk **** back and create a bigger problem....  You can walk away and not be a lamb for slaughter.
> 
> So, call a cop and stop talking.  Escalating the situation just intimidates and endangers everyone around you.


Makes good sense.



> And talking **** is bullying? A giant of an old man is being bullied by the **** talking of a young guy much smaller than him? You and I have different definitions of bullying.


I've seen too much of the predator mindset to see it quite this way. A couple months ago, a 5'5" kid who weighs about 105 pounds attacked one of our teachers, former college football player, who is 6'3" and 230. This is just one of many examples I've seen through the years. Imho, being a predator is a mindset, more than a duel. The predator is looking for an easy victim that he can land the first punch on (or cut, or?), and then capitalize.

All of which, now that I think of it, is a giant reason to walk away when possible. Hmm, talked myself into a better understanding.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 18, 2010)

kidswarrior said:


> Makes good sense.
> 
> I've seen too much of the predator mindset to see it quite this way. A couple months ago, a 5'5" kid who weighs about 105 pounds attacked one of our teachers, former college football player, who is 6'3" and 230. This is just one of many examples I've seen through the years. Imho, being a predator is a mindset, more than a duel. The predator is looking for an easy victim that he can land the first punch on (or cut, or?), and then capitalize.
> 
> All of which, now that I think of it, is a giant reason to walk away when possible. Hmm, talked myself into a better understanding.


Very good point, being large makes for a large target. There are two types of predator, one who looks for the weak, and the other opportunist looking to topple the big guy with that one lucky punch called "sucker punch."


----------



## Flea (Feb 18, 2010)

Haze said:


> This old man may have fought for this country



You have a point, but context is important.  He acted like an idiot in this situation, and that has nothing to do with what he may (or may not) have done decades before.  Freedom of opportunity in this great land of ours shouldn't extend to freedom to act like _that_.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 18, 2010)

Having read through all of this and loving Bill's assessment of it all... there is a part 2 of the fight... what happens after the bus stops and all the parties involved get off ... the older guy is showing something a bit more disturbing than just good ole' I'm pissed off and I'm not going to take it any more.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rs9pAIkdlqo&feature=related

Probably a reason why the old man kept running off at HIS mouth. Just a wee bit loose in the screws there. Granted he is enraged by the second video and the folks were egging him on. The young punk is STILL trying to save face by challenging him out on the streets. The videographer isn't helping matters either. 

Just a bad situation all around. 

We are indeed a nation of 5 year-olds making up a disconcerting portion of our population. 

And yes, Flea I am also disturbed by the racist comments on the main site. YouTube should have such items banned or at least **** out. However it did occur to me that the ones writing behind pseudonyms might be black themselves as blacks have a tendency to call each other the "n-word". They use it freely where I'm living... but woe to be the man who says that word and is white.... Something in our society still needs fixing.


----------



## Flea (Feb 18, 2010)

After having seen the second video, if I were a bystander I would have sent for the CITs at that point.  In the last couple seconds of the video it looks like a cop was reconnoitering.  Or at least someone with a radio.

The quality on that was terrible, but was he walking on a prosthetic leg?


----------



## celtic_crippler (Feb 18, 2010)

Beware the fanny-pack.


----------



## xJOHNx (Feb 18, 2010)

Walking away doesn't always work.. 
Last time I declined a streetrumble and just walked away, the guy got even more angrier because he felt I claimed moral superiority. It seems he couldn't live with that.

So he charged me, to find out that I was going out with a couple of friends from the gym.

OT: Story goes that the black guy had taken a bag or something from him. That's why they started exchanging words. And he does look in good shape for someone his age.


----------



## blindsage (Feb 18, 2010)

kidswarrior said:


> I've seen too much of the predator mindset to see it quite this way. A couple months ago, a 5'5" kid who weighs about 105 pounds attacked one of our teachers, former college football player, who is 6'3" and 230. This is just one of many examples I've seen through the years. Imho, being a predator is a mindset, more than a duel. The predator is looking for an easy victim that he can land the first punch on (or cut, or?), and then capitalize.


You missed the point of what I was saying.  The person I was responding to was basically saying that the **** talking in the video by the younger, smaller guy consisted of bullying.  That's all I was referring to.  Once a swing is taken it's a different ball game.


----------



## blindsage (Feb 18, 2010)

xJOHNx said:


> Walking away doesn't always work..
> Last time I declined a streetrumble and just walked away, the guy got even more angrier because he felt I claimed moral superiority. It seems he couldn't live with that.
> 
> So he charged me, to find out that I was going out with a couple of friends from the gym.
> ...


It's not about whether walking away always works or not.  It's about this situation and that walking away did work, except the old man couldn't keep his mouth shut, which had the opposite effect of escalating the situation.


----------



## blindsage (Feb 18, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> Having read through all of this and loving Bill's assessment of it all... there is a part 2 of the fight... what happens after the bus stops and all the parties involved get off ... the older guy is showing something a bit more disturbing than just good ole' I'm pissed off and I'm not going to take it any more.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rs9pAIkdlqo&feature=related
> 
> Probably a reason why the old man kept running off at HIS mouth. Just a wee bit loose in the screws there. Granted he is enraged by the second video and the folks were egging him on. The young punk is STILL trying to save face by challenging him out on the streets. The videographer isn't helping matters either.
> ...


Definitely adds to and changes the context.  Old dude is off.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Feb 18, 2010)

Just a couple of quick comments.

"If he had sat down and shut up, the black guy would not have come over and punched him."

This may or may not be true, everyone needs to understand that when someone is saving face and you walk away and continue talking that you are further escalating the situation, but you have to also see that the younger guy was being egged on by his friends and that he didn't want to lose face so he very possibly was setting up the old man, first telling him to leave then when the old guy complied he took this as a sign of weakness and proceeded to test him further by pushing him to see his reaction to which then he would have escalated the assault to something further.

This of course is just one possibility, the old man could have just went to the front of the bus and shut up which in theory could have stopped the situation or possibly continued it we never know. 
Unfortunately we never know what's going on in someone's mind so we never know their actions perfectly beforehand.
Hindsight is always 20/20.
As we see here in the second clip, the old man isn't all there, and we see that the young guy is still trying to save face. 

The comment about two idiots is true.

Youtube comments also make a statement about the disturbing mentality that is becoming increasingly common in the US. 

I hate watching videos like this, people who are in them make the whole human race look bad.

But we can learn something from this, the world can use a severe dose of reason and compassion.


----------



## xJOHNx (Feb 20, 2010)

blindsage said:


> It's not about whether walking away always works or not.  It's about this situation and that walking away did work, except the old man couldn't keep his mouth shut, which had the opposite effect of escalating the situation.



Ah, yes could be!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 27, 2010)

The return of Epic Beard Man:











This guy's all over the the intertubes now.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 27, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> The return of Epic Beard Man:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for sharing, I now have a whole new outlook on this "old guy". It appears that there is a grumpy pissed off at the world old guy hiding inside a 40 yr olds body. I hope he makes it to 50, wait, I mean 70.


----------



## Flea (Feb 27, 2010)

What a mother****in' lunatic!!

ETA:  After watching Part 2, I'll edit this.  Yes, he's unstable for sure.  But it looks like he came by it honestly.  In part 1 it was hard to separate fact from fiction, but I do believe that in _his_ mind at least, he acted appropriately with the right motivations.  Whatever the situation actually was.

I also found this interview with him:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pq4IYYQungM&NR=1


----------



## repz (Feb 28, 2010)

Flea said:


> What a mother****in' lunatic!!
> 
> ETA: After watching Part 2, I'll edit this. Yes, he's unstable for sure. But it looks like he came by it honestly. In part 1 it was hard to separate fact from fiction, but I do believe that in _his_ mind at least, he acted appropriately with the right motivations. Whatever the situation actually was.
> 
> I also found this interview with him: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pq4IYYQungM&NR=1


 
Strange interview, at first i was like, "wow, awesome, dude took out a criminal", then he just started emotionally breaking down, then admitted he used to be a drug dealer and went to jail after nam. He also claimed he had him out for minutes and had a knife, which the video never showed.


Hes another interview from the side




 
Intervew by both the big white guy and the black guy. The black guy said he never showed him a knife, and he never stole anything and wasnt with the black girls who stole his stuff.


----------



## Flea (Feb 28, 2010)

All in all, I think entirely too much attention is being paid to this affair.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Feb 28, 2010)

I find the entire situation hilarious.
Old dude is mentally unstable, after watching both fight video versions, and the interviews... Oh BTW, a local radio station up there is tryin to push a rematch betwee the two as a smoker fight in a cage....

but ya both these guys are not normal, Mr. Leaky is a piece of crap who needs to be put down like a rabid animal, and Epic Beard man is going to be in the  news again sooner then later for some problem.. Guaranteed.

the only real question is...
Who is Amber Lamps..... the lady with the earphones that everyone is posting love videos about ROFLMAO....
train wreck...
move over Numa Numa, Star Wars Kid, Obama Girl, and the rest... Epic Beard Man, Amber Lamps, Mr Leaky and the gang are all here....


----------



## repz (Mar 1, 2010)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> I find the entire situation hilarious.
> Old dude is mentally unstable, after watching both fight video versions, and the interviews... Oh BTW, a local radio station up there is tryin to push a rematch betwee the two as a smoker fight in a cage....
> 
> but ya both these guys are not normal, Mr. Leaky is a piece of crap who needs to be put down like a rabid animal, and Epic Beard man is going to be in the news again sooner then later for some problem.. Guaranteed.
> ...


 
Yeah, she looks hot. Someone put a tribute video and wrote this about her... its kind of funny.

_"Amber Lamps is the purple angel of public transit. She is neither intimidated nor amused by proximal violence.Her stoic looks and magic headphones protect her from physical harm and ethical ruminations. It is rumored that she is a solipsist, and therefore you are nothing but a part of her imagination."_


----------



## Flea (Mar 3, 2010)

repz said:


> _"Amber Lamps is the purple angel of public transit. She is neither intimidated nor amused by proximal violence.Her stoic looks and magic headphones protect her from physical harm and ethical ruminations. It is rumored that she is a solipsist, and therefore you are nothing but a part of her imagination."_



Repz, I am SO plagiarizing that.


----------



## Haze (Mar 4, 2010)

Flea said:


> You have a point, but context is important.  He acted like an idiot in this situation, and that has nothing to do with what he may (or may not) have done decades before.  Freedom of opportunity in this great land of ours shouldn't extend to freedom to act like _that_.



So we should just walk away from all situations and keep our mouths shut and be lambs that await the slaughter. Because of all the politically correct crap and the no tolerance crap in the schools our society has gotten to the point where there are those that will exploit the weak and those that will turn their backs and walk away. Sometimes you need to take a stand. The old man walked away and was still engaged in the verbal conflict. Should he have just sat down and kept his mouth shut like a good old man? Letting the crap of this world continue to crap on the rest of us? 

I say NO.


----------



## blindsage (Mar 4, 2010)

Haze said:


> So we should just walk away from all situations and keep our mouths shut and be lambs that await the slaughter. Because of all the politically correct crap and the no tolerance crap in the schools our society has gotten to the point where there are those that will exploit the weak and those that will turn their backs and walk away. Sometimes you need to take a stand. The old man walked away and was still engaged in the verbal conflict. Should he have just sat down and kept his mouth shut like a good old man? Letting the crap of this world continue to crap on the rest of us?
> 
> I say NO.


You apparently missed or ignored my previous response to your previous post of basically the same message.  Walking away in a situation like this doesn't make people 'lambs that await the slaughter'.  You can actually act like an adult, step away from an escalating situation, and still be aware, secure, and not be taken advantage of.  Someone talking **** is not 'exploiting'.  Yes, the old man should have sat down and shut up, confrontation was over until he said he was gonna 'smack the ****' out of the other guy.  You stop the crap in this world by not contributing to it and by setting a better example.  I know, not as satisfying as punching the **** out of any fool that bruises your ego, but you know grown folks take responsibility for their own actions first.  If people who talk **** bother you so much that you want to respond like the old man did, then you need to look at how much of the 'crap of this world' you are contributing.


----------



## Archangel M (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't care how biased this may sound, and how "green" mass-transportation is, but I would rather than walk than ride with the crowd that takes the bus. 

These 2 are prime examples.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 5, 2010)

Archangel M said:


> I don't care how biased this may sound, and how "green" mass-transportation is, but I would rather than *walk than ride with the crowd that takes the bus. *
> 
> These 2 are prime examples.


Avoidance saves a lot of headaches. Save the rest for when you really need it.


----------



## Flea (Mar 5, 2010)

Archangel M said:


> I don't care how biased this may sound, and how "green" mass-transportation is, but I would rather than walk than ride with the crowd that takes the bus.
> 
> These 2 are prime examples.



Twice I've come very close to selling my car for economic reasons, and each time a crisis situation came along that would have made life impossible (in one case literally.)  Lesson learned.  I _despise_ riding the bus, but my downtown location makes it easy for me to get things done by bicycle.  I even trained my dog to ride in a bike trailer so I can get him to the park.  :ultracool



> So we should just walk away from all situations and keep our mouths shut and be lambs that await the slaughter. Because of all the politically correct crap and the no tolerance crap in the schools our society has gotten to the point where there are those that will exploit the weak and those that will turn their backs and walk away. Sometimes you need to take a stand. The old man walked away and was still engaged in the verbal conflict. Should he have just sat down and kept his mouth shut like a good old man? Letting the crap of this world continue to crap on the rest of us?
> 
> I say NO.



Haze, I appreciate the sentiment but you may have misinterpreted my post.  What I was saying is that veteran status is not a free pass for bad behavior.  That statement isn't about the taking or not of crap, it's just the opposite.  After all, the older man also escalated the situation even after returning to his seat -  even if he didn't start it, he bore some responsibility for the violence.  I have no argument with him striking back once the first punch was thrown, but veteran status does not and should not translate to "I can do whatever I want from my discharge on."  _Both_ sides bear responsibility in this fracas.


----------



## repz (Mar 5, 2010)

No one knows who started what. The oldman wasnt so innocent, he broke down about his mom randomly in an interview, then started discussing things that never happened on the tape (like the attacker pulling a knife... like the guy being knocked out for 20 minutes???) if he lied about this, he could have lied about everything else. Which can include what started the fight, so for all we know he was a racist maniac that provoked the fight before the girl grabbed her camera to film.

Either way, it was a pool of garbage going on.

I take the bus to college, and i pass by bad neighborhoods all the time. Its like a bus of yells and laughs, it gets annoying. I always try to snatch a seat because i dont want to be surrounded by all that chaos, and i pick the seat close to the exits. When it comes to buses, each neighborhood has its elements, and the pace and atmosphere can change with each street block as people pack inside the bus. But i prefer buses to subways.


----------



## Haze (Mar 6, 2010)

Flea said:


> Haze, I appreciate the sentiment but you may have misinterpreted my post.  What I was saying is that veteran status is not a free pass for bad behavior.  That statement isn't about the taking or not of crap, it's just the opposite.  After all, the older man also escalated the situation even after returning to his seat -  even if he didn't start it, he bore some responsibility for the violence.  I have no argument with him striking back once the first punch was thrown, but veteran status does not and should not translate to "I can do whatever I want from my discharge on."  _Both_ sides bear responsibility in this fracas.




 I did not mean tht his veteran status should give himthe right to be stupid or contribute to the problem,,,I meant that as one who may have fought for our freedom he may have reached a point at that time, on that bus, where he just had had enough and said "This is where I make my stand". 

I'm glad that no one here seems to have reached that point in their life at any time but it does happen. 

Right or wrong,,,it is a small altercation in a world filled with much bigger problems.

Peace


----------



## isrhammer (Mar 17, 2010)

That is a nasty one

did he break his nose?  where was he bleeding from?


----------



## Flea (Mar 24, 2010)

This has nothing to do with the comment in the OP, I just really like it.  It fits here.

[yt]Kk6Bi23Q7-E&feature[/yt]


----------



## Guardian (Mar 31, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Based on seeing this kind of crap over and over in my life, I think I have some level of understanding of it. I don't know how the altercation started, since the person filming kind of picked it up after words had been thrown already.
> 
> However, both individuals were of a certain type. The type that will bluster and not generally fight. They talk trash, but almost always don't do anything about it.
> 
> ...


 

Bill, while I see all your points as valid.  I'n also seeing our society falling by the way side rapidly, because we have become a society of people willing to just ignore the bad and walk away or turn the other cheek and let the bad win out and give in and say who cares, someone else will take care of it.  Now while I concur that the old man in this scenario mouthed off, he did walk away or went to the front of the bus when told to or to avoid further confrontation and the kid kept mouthing about shoving his foot up his butt while he was going and the old man (whether not wanting to lose face or just tired of young stupid punks pushing people around) was finally fed up with their mouths decided enough  is enough.

He decided this punk was not going to get the better of him and took a stand and the punk didn't like it (obvious from his lady friends) mouth also mouthing him on also and he went to far and the old man gave him the whooping he deserved.

Just another view to look at, though I see your points as valid also.


----------

